# Wind*** einbinden

## senti

Servus,

ich möchte gern auf meine Daten von Wind*** zugreifen.

habe dazu in der fstab folgendes Eingetragen:

```
/dev/hda4               /mnt/hda4       ntfs            noauto,noatime,users,,exec,ro,umask=000
```

Wenn ich dann auf diese Partition zugreifen mag, dann kommt die Meldung "Datenträger konnte nicht eingebunden werden".

Muss ich da ggf noch etwas im Kernel aktiviren?

Mfg

----------

## TheCurse

Klar, brauchst natürlich Unterstützung für NTFS im Kernel. Findest du unter "File systems", "DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems"

Versuch doch mal die Partition per Hand zu mounten:

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
```

Klappt das? Wenn nicht, welchen Fehler gibt es?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich kenne die umask option acuh nur mit 4 ziffern und nicht mit 3. vielleicht liegt hier auch das problem (falls ntfs im kernel aktiviert sein sollte...)

----------

## Necoro

Rate dir zur Verwendung von ntfs-3g anstatt dem Kernel NTFS =) - das hat denn auch Schreibsupport und so Spielereien

----------

## senti

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Klar, brauchst natürlich Unterstützung für NTFS im Kernel. Findest du unter "File systems", "DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems"
> 
> Versuch doch mal die Partition per Hand zu mounten:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

klappt nicht

```
mount: Einhängepunkt /mnt/hda4 existiert nicht
```

----------

## Ampheus

Dannmusst du mit

```
mkdir /mnt/hda4
```

der Ordner erst einmal erstellen  :Smile: 

----------

## senti

soo, wenn ich über den MC die partition anzeigen möchte, so klappt das aber ich kann mir die Ordner nicht über meine grafische benutzeroberfläche anschauen, da kommt die Meldung von wegen"Ordnerinhalt konnte nicht angezeigt werden".

----------

## TheCurse

Das schiebe ich jetzt mal auf ein Berechtigungsproblem, schau mal, ob das mit der umask so richtig ist und ob da nicht ein "," zu viel ist hinter users... vielleicht braucht es auch ein user=deineUID oder so?

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo senti

Mein /etc/fstab Eintrag schaut zb so aus:

```
/dev/hda1         /mnt/winxp       ntfs    auto,ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8     0 0
```

Mit diesem Eintrag sollte es bei dir eigentlich keine Rechteprobleme geben.

Wenn du dein System nicht mit UTF-8 betreibst, laß das nls=utf8  weg. 

MfG   Josef.95

----------

